# keke sound from engine bay



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

when i start the car, i heard some keke sound from the engine bay for a short time, especially in the morning, however, when the car has warmed up, it dosen't have the sound, can u guys tell me why???


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Its your tappets (lifters) in your engine mate. All RB Engines do this after a while. Dont worry it doesnt harm performance or anything, just sounds a bit wierd. If you really really want to get rid of this sound, take your rocker cover off and remove, clean and replace the tappets. The reason for the clicking is due to old oil sticking to them (This from experience  ) Also change your oil, as this sometimes gets rid of the sound.

If you leave the tappets as is, it will get worse slowly over time -- Untill is a permanant feature of your engine sound.....be aware. When I say over time I mean 5-10 years  Many second hand Australian built R31 Skylines and Holden VL Commodores (The first 2 cars in the world to have the RB engines....and the VL was before the Skyline) which are now approaching the 16 years of age mark, have noisy lifters (tappets...samething) .... When I got my (before I cut up a Skyline and took its engine) VL Commodore Calais it had noisy lifters all the time.....

Also some versions of the Nissan oil pumps make five or so clicks when the engine has just been started -- They make this noise when they are pumping nothing but air. I you hear this noise when your driving you best stop


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

o..see~ so i better do nothing on it~


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Probably the bendix on the stater....

If its a KEKE sound...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

keke or tick tick? Also may depend what started motor you've got...also the starter disengages from the flywheel...unless its sticking.

This is going to sound really bad......My engine when it starts up...

Turns over...(starter motor sound)

Fires......kekekekkeke (oil pressure comes up with the sound...only when cold)

tak tak tak -- Pause -- tak tak tak -- Pause -- tak tak tak (goes on untill the oil has warmed up a bit!) must be the front three tappets...again (groan!)

..and the constant light ticking sound from my injectors....Oh and the thrum from my 75mm Exhaust system


----------

